# fare uno squillo (IT) [to give someone a "one-ringer"]



## MünchnerFax

Hi,
ich war beim Lesen einer Diskussion zu dem Thema im IE-Forum, als mich plötzlich die Neugier angegriffen hat, ob es einen genauen Ausdrück für diesen Begriff im Deutschen gibt.
_I'll give you a ring_ bedeutet nämlich: ich wähle deine Nummer, lasse dein Handy nur einmal klingeln, und lege sofort auf. Zweck davon können schon im Voraus vereinbarte Meldungen sein, wobei die zwei eigentlich nicht brauchen, sich telefonisch zu unterhalten, und daher die Anrufkosten sparen können (zum Beispiel: wenn ich _give you a ring_, sei darauf hingewiesen, dass ich gerade jetzt losfahre).
Mir hat einmal ein Muttersprachler _anklingeln_ angedeutet (_Ich klingle dich an_), aber bei anderen scheint dieses Verb einen anderen Sinn zu haben, und zwar: jemanden (echt) anrufen.


----------



## cyanista

Ich habe schon mal _(kurz) klingeln lassen_ gehört und benutzt.


----------



## Whodunit

Nein, _anklingeln_ wird dafür benutzt. Ich kenne und verwende keinen anderen Ausdruck.


----------



## FloVi

Wir haben keinen speziellen Ausdruck dafür, jedenfalls wäre mir keiner bekannt. Meistens wird es ausformuliert, etwa "Ich lass 1x klingeln".


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Wir haben keinen speziellen Ausdruck dafür, jedenfalls wäre mir keiner bekannt. Meistens wird es ausformuliert, etwa "Ich lass 1x klingeln".


 
Seltsam, bei uns kennt jeder den Ausdruck "anklingeln", auch die Erwachsenen:

"Ich klingele dich dann an, wenn du losfahren sollst."
"Wenn ich dich anklingele, kannst du den Ofen anstellen."


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:


> Seltsam, bei uns kennt jeder den Ausdruck "anklingen", auch die Erwachsenen:
> 
> "Ich klingele dich dann an, wenn du losfahren sollst."
> "Wenn ich dich anklingele, kannst du den Ofen anstellen."



Dann heißt der Infinitiv aber anklinge*l*n.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:


> Dann heißt der Infinitiv aber anklinge*l*n.


 
Ach sooo, jetzt verstehe ich, warum FloVi das auch nicht kapiert hat. 

Entschuldigung, gleich zwei Mal dieser Tippfehler.  Ja, der Infinitiv heißt auf jeden Fall "anklinge*l*n".


----------



## Ralf

"Anklingeln" bzw. "durchklingeln" kenne ich als recht saloppe Bezeichnungen für "(jmdn.) anrufen": "Wenn ich mit ... fertig bin, dann klingel ich mal durch/ klingel ich Dich an." Für den hier diskutierten Zusammenhang würde ich auch eher eine Umschreibung bemühen: "Wenn ich mit ... fertig bin, lass ich es mal kurz klingeln."

Ralf


----------



## Krümelmonster

Also ich muss dem Whodunit 100%ig zustimmen: Ich habe bisher ausschließlich den Begriff "jemanden anklingeln" benutzt und gehört. Wenn ich sage "Ich klingel dich dann an" ist damit ganz klar festgelegt, dass ich sofort wieder auflegen werde, es ist NICHT gleichbedeutend mit "ich ruf dann mal kurz an", nur salopper...


----------



## Kajjo

Also "anklingeln" ist in Norddeutschland in diesem Sinne nicht üblich. Wir sagen "klingeln lassen" wie oben von Ralf beschrieben.

Eine Frage an die englischen Muttersprachler wäre aber, ob "I'll give you a ring." nicht vielleicht doch einfach heißt: "Ich rufe Dich dann an.". Bezieht sich die englische Formulierung wirklich nur auf Klingeln, nicht auf Telefonieren?

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Ich hab' schon _anklingeln_ "gelesen", und ich kenne ihn in dieser Verwendeung nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

Krümelmonster said:


> Also ich muss dem Whodunit 100%ig zustimmen: Ich habe bisher ausschließlich den Begriff "jemanden anklingeln" benutzt und gehört. Wenn ich sage "Ich klingel dich dann an" ist damit ganz klar festgelegt, dass ich sofort wieder auflegen werde, es ist NICHT gleichbedeutend mit "ich ruf dann mal kurz an", nur salopper...


 
Puh, wenigstens eine Zustimmung ... 

Ich denke einfach, dass "anklingeln" bei Jugendlichen üblich ist. Ich wiederhole gerne, dass diese die kürzeste, einfachste und präziseste Art ist zu sagen, dass man nur das Telefon des anderen nur einmal klingeln lässt.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ich denke einfach, dass "anklingeln" bei Jugendlichen üblich ist. Ich wiederhole gerne, dass diese die kürzeste, einfachste und präziseste Art ist zu sagen, dass man nur das Telefon des anderen nur einmal klingeln lässt.


Nein, Whodunit, die von Dir genannte Formulierung ist ganz offensichtlich sehr regional. Ich vermute, daß man sie im südeutschen Raum versteht, aber in Norddeutschland als ungewohnt empfindet. Ich glaube nicht, daß das mit dem Alter zu tun hat!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Nein, Whodunit, die von Dir genannte Formulierung ist ganz offensichtlich sehr regional. Ich vermute, daß man sie im südeutschen Raum versteht, aber in Norddeutschland als ungewohnt empfindet. Ich glaube nicht, daß das mit dem Alter zu tun hat!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Kann nicht regional sein, weil ich nicht aus dem süddeutschen Raum (ich lebe eher in der Mitte) komme und Ralf (der aus meiner Region kommt) es nicht kennt. Wir können aber gerne noch auf andere Muttersprachler aus anderen Regionen kommen.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Whodunit said:


> Kann nicht regional sein, weil ich nicht aus dem süddeutschen Raum (ich lebe eher in der Mitte) komme und Ralf (der aus meiner Region kommt) es nicht kennt. Wir können aber gerne noch auf andere Muttersprachler aus anderen Regionen kommen.



Und noch dazu, die Deutsche, von der ich zum ersten Mal _anklingeln_ in diesem Sinne gehört habe, stammte aus Bremen und wohnte damals in Göttingen.




			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Eine Frage an die englischen Muttersprachler wäre aber, ob "I'll give you a ring." nicht vielleicht doch einfach heißt: "Ich rufe Dich dann an.". Bezieht sich die englische Formulierung wirklich nur auf Klingeln, nicht auf Telefonieren?


Nein, in diesem Faden behaupten die meisten englischen Muttersprachler, die Redewendung bezeichne das einmalige Klingeln eher als den Anruf; es werden auch äquivalente Ausdrücke erwähnt. Wie ihr dort lesen könnt, die genauen Bedeutungen sind dennoch auch bei ihnen ziemlich umstritten.


----------



## cyanista

MünchnerFax said:


> Nein, in diesem Faden behaupten die meisten englischen Muttersprachler, die Redewendung bezeichne das einmalige Klingeln eher als den Anruf; es werden auch äquivalente Ausdrücke erwähnt. Obwohl, wie ihr dort lesen könnt, die genauen Bedeutungen sind auch bei ihnen ziemlich umstritten.



Ich verstehe es so, dass "give me a ring" einfach "anrufen" heißt, genauso wie "call me" (nur sehr Britisch eben). Manche haben nämlich die Bedeutung des itelienischen Ausdrucks nicht ganz verstanden. Die Vorschläge von Tatzingo sind schon glaubwürdiger.



Tatzingo said:


> As i understand, "fare uno squillo" is to call someone and let it ring a once/few times before hanging up. It is not when you want to speak to someone.
> It is akin to the English:
> Give me a buzz/Give me a one-ringer (in certain parts)
> Lately, it has been referred to as:
> Give me a "missed call" (there is a WR thread on this one).


----------



## MünchnerFax

cyanista said:


> Ich verstehe es so, dass "give me a ring" einfach "anrufen" heißt, genauso wie "call me" (nur sehr Britisch eben).


Nur bei einigen, bei anderen heißt es klingeln lassen. Vergleiche z.B. shamblesuk's Liste der Redewendungen mit derselben Bedeuteung:


			
				shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Give me a buzz
> Give me a call
> Call me
> Give me a ring
> 
> Stranamente (dove sei Alex?) spesso si dice 'Give us a call' quando si parla di una persona.
> 
> 'Give *us* a ring later' cioé 'Call *me* later'



Andere nennen: _to prank_, _to give a drop call_.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> Ich verstehe es so, dass "give me a ring" einfach "anrufen" heißt, genauso wie "call me" (nur sehr Britisch eben). Manche haben nämlich die Bedeutung des itelienischen Ausdrucks nicht ganz verstanden. Die Vorschläge von Tatzingo sind schon glaubwürdiger.


Yes.

Give me a ring=give me a call=call me. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Kann nicht regional sein, weil ich nicht aus dem süddeutschen Raum (ich lebe eher in der Mitte) komme und Ralf (der aus meiner Region kommt) es nicht kennt. Wir können aber gerne noch auf andere Muttersprachler aus anderen Regionen kommen.


Every source I've read says it IS regional. To me that simply means that it is used in some places and not as much in others.

This is precisely the kind of information I have been getting consistently in this forum lately that is making it impossible for me to learn what is true and what is not.

More and more I see no consensus among natives. I see opinions, not backed up by facts.

For me it would be useful to hear from many people of many ages from different parts of Germany. Any usage that is regional—in my understanding this means used in some places but not in all—is hard to pin down in terms of where and when it is used.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Give me a ring=give me a call=call me.
> 
> Gaer


 Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.

MüncherFax, ich fürchte, Du hast Dich im anderen Faden irreführen lassen.  Diejenigen, die "give me a ring" als Übersetzung von "fare uno squillo" vorgeschlagen oder bestätigt haben, haben offensichtlich die italienische Wendung nicht verstanden.  Ab dem siebten Beitrag wird deutlich erklärt, was mit der italienischen Wendung gemeint werden soll, und anschließend taucht "give me a ring" nicht wieder auf.

"Give me a ring" ist einfach eine britische Variante von "give me a call" bzw. "call me."  Ich bin mir leider keines praktischen und prägnanten englischen Ausdrucks für "fare uno squillo" bewusst.  "Give me a buzz" überzeugt mich nicht, weil das nicht unbedingt bedeutet, dass ich nicht will, dass die Person tatsächlich anruft.  "Give me a one-ringer" klingt logisch und verständlicher, aber es ist in den USA gar nicht üblich und auch woanders nicht sehr verbreitet (sogar in England wird es laut Tatzingo nur "in einigen Gebieten" verwendet).

So, so viel zum Englischen.  Zum Deutschen traue ich mir eine Äußerung nicht zu!


----------



## cyanista

Hier ist der Faden aus EO, den Tatzingo erwähnt hat.


----------



## MünchnerFax

elroy said:


> Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.
> 
> MüncherFax, ich fürchte, Du hast Dich im anderen Faden irreführen lassen.



Mh, kann wohl sein, ich schließe es gar nicht aus... 
Jedenfalls habe ich hier die gewünschte Bedeutung ausdrücklich beschrieben, eben um meine Absicht bereits vom Anfang klar zu machen und ähnliche Debatte wie beim anderen Faden zu vermeiden.
Aber jetzt frage ich mich (und euch), ob die Tatsache, dass es eine (verbreitete und völlig akzeptierte) Redewendung dafür weder auf Englisch noch auf Deutsch gibt, einfach davon abhängt, dass diese Praxis gar unüblich ist. (Ich würde es aber nicht glauben, denn viele Leute aus den beiden Ländern, die ich kennengelernt habe, verwenden das einmalige Klingeln, ohne dass es ihnen ein kleiner Italiener lehren musste!)


----------



## Whodunit

Ich bin immer noch immer davon überzeugt, dass "anklingen" mittlerweile der Standardausdruck ist. Vielleicht gibt es ihn im neuen Duden schon? 

Wikipedia sagt dazu:



> *Lockanrufe* oder *Pinganrufe* sind Anrufe, bei denen Verbindungen in der Regel zu Handyanschlüssen hergestellt werden, die nach einem einmaligen Läuten gezielt abgebrochen werden. Das einmalige Anklingeln ist jedoch ausreichend, um eine Rückrufnummer (zu einem hochpreisigen Mehrwertdienst) mit zu übertragen; diese wird im Handydisplay unter _entgangene Anrufe_ angezeigt. Aus Höflichkeit fühlt sich der derart Angeklingelte oft dazu verleitet, den vermeintlichen Anrufer zurückzurufen, und tätigt damit ein kostenintensives Telefongespräch. Viele Lockanruf-Rückrufnummern beginnen mit der Ziffernfolge 0137.


 
Wörterbuch 1 (vielleicht versteht man hier darunter einfach "anrufen")
Wörterbuch 2 (wie oben)
Wörterbuch 3 (allerdings wird hier "regional" angegeben)


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit,
wir müssen die Sache ruhiger angehen:

1. Das Wort "anklingeln" gibt es natürlich. Aber in der Umgangssprache wird es in Norddeutschland nicht oder nur sehr selten _in dem Sinne der Titelfrage _verwendet. Ich würde also "einmal klingeln lassen" sagen und niemals "klingel mich an". Letzteres klingt sehr ungewohnt für mich. Damit ist die Nutzung eindeutig regional. Welche Region nun genau betroffen ist, kann ich als Nicht-Nutzer natürlich kaum sagen.

2. Wir sollten alle beachten, daß unabhängig von der "Anklingeln"-Diskussion inzwischen klargeworden sein sollte, daß "give me a ring" in Wirklichkeit bedeutet "Ruf mich bitte an!". Es gab hier also ein Mißverständnis, das auf meine Anregung hin zum Glück von den englischen Muttersprachlern aufgeklärt werden konnte.

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Gut zusammengefasst, Kajjo.

1. Ich stimme Dir zu und entnehme keinem der von Whodunit zitierten Wörterbücher eine Bestätigung für "anklingeln" als Übersetzung für "fare uno squillo".  Es werden bloß englische Übersetzungen für "jemanden anrufen" aufgeführt.

2. Ganz genau.  Ich habe dementsprechend den Titel des Fadens geändert, damit weitere Verwirrungen vermieden werden können.


----------



## gaer

MünchnerFax said:


> Mh, kann wohl sein, ich schließe es gar nicht aus...
> Jedenfalls habe ich hier die gewünschte Bedeutung ausdrücklich beschrieben, eben um meine Absicht bereits vom Anfang klar zu machen und ähnliche Debatte wie beim anderen Faden zu vermeiden.
> Aber jetzt frage ich mich (und euch), ob die Tatsache, dass es eine (verbreitete und völlig akzeptierte) Redewendung dafür weder auf Englisch noch auf Deutsch gibt, einfach davon abhängt, dass diese Praxis gar unüblich ist.


I'm totally lost. I no longer know what we are talking about. But I think I can guess what you have in mind from your original message in this thread:


			
				MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich war beim Lesen einer Diskussion zu dem Thema im IE-Forum, als mich plötzlich die Neugier angegriffen hat, ob es einen genauen Ausdrück für diesen Begriff im Deutschen gibt.
> _I'll give you a ring_ bedeutet nämlich: ich wähle deine Nummer, lasse dein Handy nur einmal klingeln, und lege sofort auf.


I know EXACTLY what you are talking about, but I have never heard it expressed as "_I'll give you a ring_".

In English, I would say: "I'll call your number. I'll let your cellphone ring once, then I'll hang up immediately."

Shorter?

"Wait for my call. I'll give you one ring. (Then I'll hang up immediately.)"

Is this what you had in mind?

And unless I have completely understood, Kajjo's "einmal klingeln lassen" might be what you are looking for.

Who's Wiki-quote appears to describe in detail how this little "trick" can be used against us if we do not know what person is "giving us one ring".

I completely misunderstood this whole thread until now, because I did not read the first post and did not know that a similar thread had already been created. 

Gaer


----------



## MünchnerFax

gaer said:


> I'm totally lost. I no longer know what we are talking about. But I think I can guess what you have in mind from your original message in this thread:
> 
> I know EXACTLY what you are talking about, but I have never heard it expressed as "_I'll give you a ring_".
> 
> In English, I would say: "I'll call your number. I'll let your cellphone ring once, then I'll hang up immediately."
> 
> Shorter?
> 
> "Wait for my call. I'll give you one ring. (Then I'll hang up immediately.)"
> 
> Is this what you had in mind?
> 
> And unless I have completely understood, Kajjo's "einmal klingeln lassen" might be what you are looking for.
> 
> Who's Wiki-quote appears to describe in detail how this little "trick" can be used against us if we do not know what person is "giving us one ring".
> 
> I completely misunderstood this whole thread until now, because I did not read the first post and did not know that a similar thread had already been created.
> 
> Gaer



Tja, ich bitte um Verzeihung, denn die ganze Verwirrung soll offenbar von meinem Missverständnis des im IE-Faden behandelten englischen Ausdrucks kommen, den ich im Fadentitel abgeschrieben habe. Doch, wie bereits gesagt, weil ich eben beim Öffnen dieses Threads nicht ganz sicher war, habe ich meine Absicht ausdrücklich beschrieben, um den Thread auf etwas Solideres basieren zu können.


----------



## gaer

MünchnerFax said:


> Tja, ich bitte um Verzeihung, denn die ganze Verwirrung soll offenbar von meinem Missverständnis des im IE-Faden behandelten englischen Ausdrucks kommen, den ich im Fadentitel abgeschrieben habe. Doch, wie bereits gesagt, weil ich eben beim Öffnen dieses Threads nicht ganz sicher war, habe ich meine Absicht ausdrücklich beschrieben, um den Thread auf etwas Solideres basieren zu können.


Are the answers clear now? The thread title was confusing, but your first post was not. I can't speak for anyone else, but I did not read it. I started reading towards the end of the discussion, which was very careless.


----------



## MünchnerFax

gaer said:


> Are the answers clear now?




Klarer könnten sie nicht sein, alle haben wie immer ihr Bestes gegeben.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> 1. Ich stimme Dir zu und entnehme keinem der von Whodunit zitierten Wörterbücher eine Bestätigung für "anklingeln" als Übersetzung für "fare uno squillo". Es werden bloß englische Übersetzungen für "jemanden anrufen" aufgeführt.


 
Das habe ich ja auch nicht bestritten. 

Aber was ich wiederum nicht kenne, ist, dass man jemanden "anklingeln" kann, wenn man vorhat, ihn auch wirklich "anzurufen". Dafür gibt es ähnliche Ausdrücke wie "durchklingeln" oder "durchrufen" (die ich aber beide nicht mag).

Wir können uns hier nicht einigen. Die jüngere Generation scheint das Wort zu verstehen und zu verwenden; diejenigen über 25, schätze ich, kennen das Wort nicht, wenn sie keine "jugendlichen Kinder" in der Familie haben.


----------



## Henryk

> Aber was ich wiederum nicht kenne, ist, dass man jemanden "anklingeln" kann, wenn man vorhat, ihn auch wirklich "anzurufen". Dafür gibt es ähnliche Ausdrücke wie "durchklingeln" oder "durchrufen" (die ich aber beide nicht mag).


 
Das Wort selbst sagt doch schon, dass man jemanden das Klingeln hören lassen will, nicht mehr. "anklingeln" im Sinne eines intendierten Telefonats gibt's meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Es ist einfach ein Standardausdruck.

"einmal klingeln lassen" wird ganz andersweitig benutzt. Das würde man eher betont sagen, wenn man jemanden darauf hinweisen möchte, dass er sich nicht auf ein Telefongespräch einlassen soll. Der Gebrauch ist sehr unterschiedlich.

"anklingeln" an sich ist ein eigenes Kommunikationsmittel.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo allerseits:

Ich kenne für den diskutierten Kontext auch nur "ich lasse es einmal klingeln".

Anklingeln klingt für mich sehr seltsam, aber wenn ich es hören würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich das Gleiche verstehen wie bei "durchrufen" oder "durchklingeln", nämlich anrufen und schon miteinander sprechen, aber nur kurz, um vielleicht noch letzte Details zu klären.

Grüsse


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> "anklingeln" an sich ist ein eigenes Kommunikationsmittel.


 
Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass auch du "anklingeln" für ein kurzes Klingelnlassen benutzt, wonach gleich wieder aufgelegt wird, damit keine Telefonkosten entstehen?



Sigianga said:


> Anklingeln klingt für mich sehr seltsam, aber wenn ich es hören würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich das Gleiche verstehen wie bei "durchrufen" oder "durchklingeln", nämlich anrufen und schon miteinander sprechen, aber nur kurz, um vielleicht noch letzte Details zu klären.


 
Dan würdest du es falsch verstehen. Beim Anklingeln geht es eben nicht um das Annehmen des Anrufes, sondern lediglich um das Übermitteln einer kurzen Reaktion (z.B. als Antwort "ja"), wodurch keine Kosten entstehen.

Es wird manchmal auch verwendet, wenn nach einer SMS keine Antwort erwartet wird, man aber mitteilen möchte, dass sie angekommen ist, sodass der andere (man weiß nicht, was der andere denkt) nicht endlos warten muss, bis er schließlich noch eine SMS hinterher schiebt.


----------



## Henryk

> Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass auch du "anklingeln" für ein kurzes Klingelnlassen benutzt, wonach gleich wieder aufgelegt wird, damit keine Telefonkosten entstehen?


Ja. Bisher habe ich aber noch niemanden getroffen, der den Ausdruck nicht kennt. Die Lehrer in meiner Schulzeit kannten den Ausdruck jedenfalls.



> Dan würdest du es falsch verstehen. Beim Anklingeln geht es eben nicht um das Annehmen des Anrufes, sondern lediglich um das Übermitteln einer kurzen Reaktion (z.B. als Antwort "ja"), wodurch keine Kosten entstehen.
> 
> Es wird manchmal auch verwendet, wenn nach einer SMS keine Antwort erwartet wird, man aber mitteilen möchte, dass sie angekommen ist, sodass der andere (man weiß nicht, was der andere denkt) nicht endlos warten muss, bis er schließlich noch eine SMS hinterher schiebt.


Ich benutze es beispielsweise, wenn Freunde vorbei kommen und nicht klingeln sollen. Oder beispielsweise, wenn man zu jemanden fährt und der Person, zu der man fährt, anklingelt, damit er weiß, dass er sich zu dem in der Nähe gelegendem Treffpunkt aufmachen kann.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Ja. Bisher habe ich aber noch niemanden getroffen, der den Ausdruck nicht kennt. Die Lehrer in meiner Schulzeit kannten den Ausdruck jedenfalls.


 
Gut, ich muss also sagen, dass es nicht sonderlich regional ist. Es liegt tatsächlich an der Generation. Wer Jugendlicher ist oder viel mit ihnen zu tun hat (und selbst noch jugendlich tut ), kennt den Ausdruck hundertpro.



> Ich benutze es beispielsweise, wenn Freunde vorbei kommen und nicht klingeln sollen. Oder beispielsweise, wenn man zu jemanden fährt und der Person, zu der man fährt, anklingelt, damit er weiß, dass er sich zu dem in der Nähe gelegendem Treffpunkt aufmachen kann.


 
Das ist eine andere Verwendung, ja. Ich glaube, die wurde vorher schon angesprochen. Zumindest ist es nur eine kurze Reaktion, eine kostenlose Meldung (über deren Inhalt man sich vorher schon einig geworden ist) oder einfach nur ein "ja", wie auch immer.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Gut, ich muss also sagen, dass es nicht sonderlich regional ist. Es liegt tatsächlich an der Generation. Wer Jugendlicher ist oder viel mit ihnen zu tun hat (und selbst noch jugendlich tut), kennt den Ausdruck hundertpro.


Whodunit, versuche doch bitte, diese Sache etwas vernünftiger zu sehen. Woher willst Du wissen (Beweise!), daß es nicht regional ist? Ich kann Dir bestätigen, daß es in Norddeutschland überhaupt nicht verbreitet ist. Auch könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß in Deiner Gegend auch Personen über 30  das Wort _anklingeln_ verwenden.

Wieso ist es für Dich so bedeutsam, dieses Wort unbedingt am Alter festmachen zu wollen? Oder an der Region? Wir sollten hier nur Wissen verbreiten und Vermutungen als solche kennzeichnen. Für mich spricht nichts dafür, daß es altersabhängig ist und sehr viel dagegen, daß es nicht regional ist. Gab es oben nicht sogar Links dazu? Sind die nichts wert?

 Eine gewisse scheinbare Altersabhängigkeit könnte dadurch suggeriert werden, daß Mobiltelefone wesentlich intensiver von Jugendlichen verwendet werden. Aber _Anklingeln _gab es mit Sicherheit auch schon bei Festnetzapparaten! Schon meine Großmutter hat immer "einmal klingeln lassen", wenn sie sich abholen ließ!

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Woher willst Du wissen (Beweise!), daß es nicht regional ist? Ich kann Dir bestätigen, daß es in Norddeutschland überhaupt nicht verbreitet ist. Auch könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß in Deiner Gegend auch Personen über 30  das Wort _anklingeln_ verwenden.


Hallo Kajjo,

nachdem ich deine Antwort gelesen, habe ich spontan in meiner Kontaktliste bei ICQ und MSN mal eine Umfrage gemacht. Bis auf die Österreicher und einem Ostfriesen hat es jeder dieselbe Vorstellung. (habe 50 Personen gefragt - Trillian macht's möglich) Davon wohnen 12 zwischen Rostock und Bremen, davon wiederum 5 aus Hamburg, die mir bestätigten, dass sie (selbst) es so nennen.

Dennoch hat keiner von denen so recht verstanden, warum ich mich mit so etwas beschäftige.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Henryk,
sehr interessante Umfrage! Haben sich diesbezüglich denn auch, wie von Whodunit postuliert, altersbedingte Unterschiede ergeben? Stammen die Personen auch jeweils aus dem Gebiet oder sind es "Zugereiste", wie die Bayern das abfällig nennen würden?

Was genau hast Du gefragt?

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

Kajjo said:


> Hallo Henryk,
> sehr interessante Umfrage! Haben sich diesbezüglich denn auch, wie von Whodunit postuliert, altersbedingte Unterschiede ergeben? Stammen die Personen auch jeweils aus dem Gebiet oder sind es "Zugereiste", wie die Bayern das abfällig nennen würden?
> 
> Was genau hast Du gefragt?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Meine Fragen waren, wo sie herkommen, wie sie "jmd anklingeln" interpretieren und ob sie es selbst nutzen. Von den Norddeutschen schätze ich aber eher, dass sie nicht kürzlich zugezogen sind, da ich sie als große, heimatstolze Fußballfans eines norddeutschen Vereins, dem es momentan nicht so gut geht, kennen gelernt habe.

Das Einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, war, dass die Häufigkeit der Benutzung je nach Region unterschiedlich ist. Allerdings hab ich nur 50 Leute aus meiner Kontaktliste angeschrieben, die gerade on waren - da geht auch viel Individualität mit hinein. Um als Beweis zu gelten, reicht es meinem Empfinden nach aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Eine alternative Frage wäre:

"Wenn Ihr jemanden anruft, um ihn durch einmaliges Klingeln ein Zeichen zu geben, nennt Ihr das dann eher "einmal klingeln lassen" oder "ich klingele Dich an"?" -- So wäre es zumindest neutral. Ich verstehe natürlich auch beide Wendungen, aber vor diesem Thread wäre ich niemals auf den Gedanken gekommen, _anklingeln_ zu benutzen! 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Ja. Bisher habe ich aber noch niemanden getroffen, der den Ausdruck nicht kennt. Die Lehrer in meiner Schulzeit kannten den Ausdruck jedenfalls.


Henryk, I have several questions and some thoughts.

1) You talked about asking many people there opinions about usage. Given your age, does that have any bearing on the age of the people you contacted? In other words, were most of them under 40? Under 30? Under 20?

2) Because of the fact that this thread started out in such a confusing way, it is unclear to me exactly what questions you are asking.

a) Are you asking about "anklingeln" in regard to "give one ring"?

b) Are you asking about "anklingeln" in the older and more general sense of "call someone" (anrufen)?

c) Both?

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Wieso ist es für Dich so bedeutsam, dieses Wort unbedingt am Alter festmachen zu wollen? Oder an der Region? Wir sollten hier nur Wissen verbreiten und Vermutungen als solche kennzeichnen. Für mich spricht nichts dafür, daß es altersabhängig ist und sehr viel dagegen, daß es nicht regional ist. Gab es oben nicht sogar Links dazu? Sind die nichts wert?


Allow me to play "Devil's Advocate" here for a moment.

1) I'm not sure that any link work to provide a completely reliable answer about usage linked to regions and age. When I check for such information regarding words in English, the information I find is almost always incomplete and often is completely wrong. The weakness of this forum in answering such questions is the relatively small amount of active members who are willing to "report in" and say, "Yes, I use ____ and I live ____." In the English forum, any discussions about who uses a word, where a word is used and when it first appeared is complex and often gives very valuable information.

2) However, sources are useful, and sometimes they provide solid information that shows, clearly, that none of us has yet come up with the correct answer. This is more likely to happen with words that are "old", especially when we are dealing with things that go back a long time.

3) Usage by age is very important to me. I would not consider it any less useful to know than usage by region. In some cases a word is now used almost everywhere, but only by people under a certain age. In other cases, those who use a word are almost all OVER a certain age.

4) In cases in which usage varies by age and by region, answers will be more complicated and perhaps unanswerable, but sometimes knowing that there is no answer, or no easy answer, is in itself highly useful.

It is unfortunate that confusion has resulted in discussion of two completely different usages (if I have understood correctly), and that has hopelessly complicated this whole discussion for me. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Henryk, I have several questions and some thoughts.


 
Ich will mal versuchen, die Fragen, deren Antwort ich mitbekommen habe, gleich zu beantworten:



> 1) You talked about asking many people there opinions about usage. Given your age, does that have any bearing on the age of the people you contacted? In other words, were most of them under 40? Under 30? Under 20?


 
Das hat Henryk nicht gesagt. Ich bin selbst auf die Antwort gespannt. Unterdessen habe ich - zwar keine Umfrage gestartet, - in Berlin per MSN nachgefragt und auch dort wird "anklingeln" in dem Sinne "einmal klingen lassen und dann auflegen als Kommunikationszeichen" verwendet und verstanden. Meine Frage richtete sich an Gleichaltrige.



> 2) Because of the fact that this thread started out in such a confusing way, it is unclear to me exactly what questions you are asking.


 
Die Fragen waren:
- woher kommst du?
- wie interpretierst du das Wort "anklingeln"?
- benutzt du es selbst?



> a) Are you asking about "anklingeln" in regard to "give one ring"?


 
Genau so ist es.



> b) Are you asking about "anklingeln" in the older and more general sense of "call someone" (anrufen)?


 
Nein, soweit ich weiß, wird "anklingeln" nicht im Sinne von "anrufen" verwendet.


----------



## Henryk

> 1) You talked about asking many people there opinions about usage. Given your age, does that have any bearing on the age of the people you contacted? In other words, were most of them under 40? Under 30? Under 20?


Zwischen 17 und 28. Ich dachte, ich hätte es geschrieben, hab's aber anscheinend nach der Voransicht wieder gelöscht. Wie gesagt ist es bei den Älteren davon so gewesen, dass sie es kennen, aber selten benutzen. Ich sehe bei Leuten über diesem Alter eher, dass ihnen ein Gespräch (oder eine SMS) wichtiger ist als ein bloßes Signal.



> Nein, soweit ich weiß, wird "anklingeln" nicht im Sinne von "anrufen" verwendet.


Alle, die es nicht verstanden haben, verstehen darunter ganz simpel "anrufen".


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Alle, die es nicht verstanden haben, verstehen darunter ganz simpel "anrufen".


 
Das waren aber nur zwei Leute, oder?


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Das waren aber nur zwei Leute, oder?


Na ein Ostfriese und 6 Ösis.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Zwischen 17 und 28. Ich dachte, ich hätte es geschrieben, hab's aber anscheinend nach der Voransicht wieder gelöscht. Wie gesagt ist es bei den Älteren davon so gewesen, dass sie es kennen, aber selten benutzen. Ich sehe bei Leuten über diesem Alter eher, dass ihnen ein Gespräch (oder eine SMS) wichtiger ist als ein bloßes Signal.


That makes sense. By the way, you quote me but did not link to my message. It will make it more difficult for other people to follow the logic.

Unless I see any information that is very different, my curiosity is satisfied! 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Na ein Ostfriese und 6 Ösis.


 
Die Anzahl hast du nie gesagt. 

Also, deiner Umfrage entnehme ich, dass es in Deutschland verstanden werden sollte (Alter unter 30), aber an den Randgebieten (Ostfriesland/Österreich/Schweiz?) der deutschen Sprache ist es kaum verständlich oder im Gebrauch.


----------

